# CPF Italia COMETA



## cyberescudo (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello to everyone, i am Cyberescudo a member of CPFItalia Forum.
In collaboration with Banggood we have created a custom flashlight on Jax Z1 basis with many upgrades including the FET + 7135 driver designed by BLF members.
The name of the flashlight is COMETA (the italian traslation of comet )




























*Specs*:


XPL High Intensity, tint: 1A and 3B
Regulation of the beam: wide beam —> throw beam
Around 1300 lumens in turbo mode (1A tint)
Around 900 meters of throw (1A tint)
Noctigon Copper mcpcb
22DDdriver +1 7135 driver(FET for higher performance in direct drive, 7135 to regulate lower levels )(Wight’s driver)
“Bistro” User interface designed by Toykeeper http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~toykee...f-x6v2/view/head:/ToyKeeper/bistro/bistro.txt
Highly programmable:
Choice of 1 to 8 regular modes from low to turbo
Thermal calibration
Muggle mode / simple mode
Mode order. Low to high, or high to low
Hidden modes (Tactical / police strobe, Battery check / beacon mode, Biking flasher )
Battery decimal voltage indication
Memory can be activated or deactivated
Moon level can be activated or deactivated
Protection against over discharge
18650 or 26650 compatible
K9 Lens with double AR treatment
Laser engraving: CPF Italia, COMETA, 2016
Anodization HAIII
Double gold plated springs (performance comparable to Spring Bypass)
Lighted Tailcap by Pilotdog68
Price: 40 USD

*If you want join the project you can go to:
*http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=11696


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 6, 2016)

Very cool that such a full-featured and special edition flashlight is at such a reasonable price, nicely done. One thing though; it doesn't look Italian. No one mistakes the Delghi Iris as coming from any place other than Italy - this is an excellent business suit, now it just needs the flashy athletic sneakers..


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 6, 2016)

Could you please explain thermal calibration?


----------



## cyberescudo (Mar 6, 2016)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Could you please explain thermal calibration?



In the configuration mode :

Thermal calibration. Set the temperature at which the light will begin stepping down to cool itself off. After clicking to 
select this, the light should turn on in a special thermal 
calibration mode. It will start at a medium-low brightness, 
wait a second or two, then step up to turbo.


- To turn off thermal regulation, click within the first second 
(while the output is relatively low).


- To set a new maximum temperature, leave the light on until 
you think it is too hot, then turn it off. From this point 
on, the light will use that new temperature as its maximum 
allowed heat.


----------



## emarkd (Mar 6, 2016)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Could you please explain thermal calibration?



I can, because this is the same driver found in the last BLF Kronos lights. What you do is enter the programming and select the thermal calibration, which forces the light into turbo mode and waits for your input. Then you hold the light while it runs on turbo until its temperature is the highest level you're comfortable with and turn it off. The driver memorizes this temperature and will step itself down so as not to exceed that temperature in the future. You can also turn off all temperature control so it doesn't step down at all.

The full details on the firmware can be found in the author's readme file, which is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~toykee.../trunk/view/head:/ToyKeeper/bistro/bistro.txt


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 7, 2016)

Impressive

All for $40


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 19, 2016)

The group buy for the *CPFi Cometa* went live today. Details at BLF. Probably you can still join.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 19, 2016)

i just posted in BLF can someone shoot me the coupon code for a NW?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 19, 2016)

Try sending *cyberescudo* a PM at BLF. He should be watching pretty closely today. I believe he lives in Italy, so, depending on his sleeping habits, turnaround may take a day, or so. 

If you have an account there, you can also post at CPFItalia. That's where the group buy originated.


----------



## Vothelo (Apr 19, 2016)

I'd also be interested in the coupon code for a NW.


----------



## cyberescudo (Apr 20, 2016)

PM sent to members interested.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup, I got in on a NW. For those interested, just a heads up, it looks like they are out of stock until May 1. I saw some folks on BLF complain about that, but it doesn't bother me. It's not like I don't have 100 plus other lights I can play with for a few days! lol


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 20, 2016)

For those who are not modding their own flashlights, this looks like a must-have zoomie. 

When the group buy is over in a few weeks, this is going to be just like the *BLF Kronos X6/X5*. There are going to be a lot of people scratching their heads, wondering how they missed it.


----------



## jondextan (Apr 20, 2016)

Cyberescudo, can you send me details on a NW too?


----------



## cyberescudo (Apr 21, 2016)

jondextan said:


> Cyberescudo, can you send me details on a NW too?



Done.


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the information cyberescudo. Please pm me NW details.


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 23, 2016)

cyberescudo said:


> Done.


Can you send me the information too?
NW version.


----------



## audio2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Cyberescudo could you please send me details on NW too.


----------



## akhyar (Apr 23, 2016)

audio2 said:


> Cyberescudo could you please send me details on NW too.



I believed you need more than 3 posts in this forum to be able to send or receive a PM


----------



## scout24 (Apr 23, 2016)

Akhyar- You are certainly correct about the 3 post/private message requirement. However, with roughly the same effort, cyberscudo could leave a visitor message by going to audio2's profile page with the code...


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 23, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Akhyar- You are certainly correct about the 3 post/private message requirement. However, with roughly the same effort, cyberscudo could leave a visitor message by going to audio2's profile page with the code...



First time I've heard that - nice!

i've got one on order


----------



## scout24 (Apr 23, 2016)

The catch is it's not as private, the message would be visible on the profile page. But, it's certainly a bit more discrete than posting in the open forum.


----------



## akhyar (Apr 23, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Akhyar- You are certainly correct about the 3 post/private message requirement. However, with roughly the same effort, cyberscudo could leave a visitor message by going to audio2's profile page with the code...



Learnt something new today.
Thanks for the tip @scout24.

I first came across of this visitor message in one of the knife forum as I'm not a paid subscriber over there.
I'm glad that at CPF members can still send PM after 3 posts without paying any fees.

Back to the COMETA light, mine is marked as "Shipped" by Banggood.
Now searching for 26650 battery as BG no longer ship batteries to my country


----------



## audio2 (Apr 23, 2016)

akhyar said:


> I believed you need more than 3 posts in this forum to be able to send or receive a PM


----------



## cyberescudo (Apr 23, 2016)

All code sent.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 15, 2016)

To anyone who bought a Cometa: the "other forum" has a member who is working (or trying to work with) Bangood regarding the Cometa and the issue it was not built per CPF Italia's Specification. He is trying to negotiate a solution that does not require the return of the light to China. Deadline to provide your information to be included is 7-18-16(Monday). I apologize for the short notice but I confess most of my time is spent here and I only saw his post today.


----------



## akhyar (Jul 15, 2016)

I submitted my details to the member at the other forum as I'm not happy with the build quality of the COMETA.
Even though I managed to install the DIY washer on my light and the light has been working fine after that, the woobling zoom head really getting on my nerves.
The OP seems to be MIA from the CPF Italia forum and also the other forum, and the 2 moderators over at the Italian forum are trying to find an acceptable solutions with the vendor.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 15, 2016)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> To anyone who bought a Cometa: the "other forum" has a member who is working (or trying to work with) Bangood regarding the Cometa and the issue it was not built per CPF Italia's Specification. He is trying to negotiate a solution that does not require the return of the light to China. Deadline to provide your information to be included is 7-18-16(Monday). I apologize for the short notice but I confess most of my time is spent here and I only saw his post today.




I need to follow up....


----------



## SG Hall (Jul 15, 2016)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> To anyone who bought a Cometa: the "other forum" has a member who is working (or trying to work with) Bangood regarding the Cometa and the issue it was not built per CPF Italia's Specification. He is trying to negotiate a solution that does not require the return of the light to China. Deadline to provide your information to be included is 7-18-16(Monday). I apologize for the short notice but I confess most of my time is spent here and I only saw his post today.



Thanks Eddie.


----------

